# question about a Wing bow



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

CLAYBORN said:


> I have a Wing bow withe the serial number F7 3504 wondering what bow it is. Thought the F stood for Falcon but not sure.
> any help would be appreciated.
> thanks,
> Clay


Clay,
A photo of the bow would help immensely! The numbers don't help us isolate things.
field14


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Had a Wing tournament bow. Nice shooter. Another one of those "Why did I ever sell it?" deals.


----------

